# To all the dog Hunters in BW yesterday



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

If you were one if the responsible dog Hunters in BW yesterday, I thank you and will say you were the minority. Dog Hunters were putting their dogs in every still hunt section around yesterday. Screwed up my hunts all day. Cost me a monster BW deer when a dog hunter came in right at prime time last evening blowing his horn to try and get his dogs to come to the truck. I had been talking sweet nothings to a grunting buck for 15-20 minutes, when i finally get a glimpse of a big 8. No shot yet at this point. But he's chasing does in the branch. The does finally come out of the branch and I am ready for big boy to step out behind them when the jackwagon starts blowing his horn and the does along with their chasing buck head back into the branch to never be seen. Pissed me off to no end. 

Had dogs running all over me in the morning too. Everywhere I drove had dog Hunters running the still hunt sections yesterday. Just because it's the last weekend for Blackwater does not mean you should run the still hunt sections. It's dog Hunters like these out there yesterday which leave a bad taste in my mouth for them. I appreciate all the responsible Hunters out there that didn't run the still hunt sections yesterday.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Ok now i feel a little better.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Isn't season closed for dogs? Cab u still run dogs with small game?


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Aren't they fun to deal with?? 
Sorry to hear that is how your last hunt went, that sucks about the buck you were after!


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

What part of the dog hunt are you hunting around?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Team Stuck'em said:


> What part of the dog hunt are you hunting around?


None. That's what's worse. I was not bordering any dog hunt sections. Closest dog hunt section was miles away.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> None. That's what's worse. I was not bordering any dog hunt sections. Closest dog hunt section was miles away.


And thats on public land. Imagine the the same scenario, but your license cost $300 and your permit (lease) cost several thousand dollars. It's more than just a pain in the A$$!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JCW said:


> And thats on public land. Imagine the the same scenario, but your license cost $300 and your permit (lease) cost several thousand dollars. It's more than just a pain in the A$$!


Yeah, when I lived in SC, I was a part of a club where the closest dog hunt lease was about 10 miles away. But we always had problems with one or two groups of hunters coming over to our area and letting their dogs loose on our property one or two days near the end of the season. They would do it during the middle of the weeks trying to get away with it. I caught their dogs one time and held them for DNR to collect them and issue citations. 

I have been hunting a few times near a dog hunt section and up until yesterday, I have had no problems with dog hunters all year in BW. But when they decide to go all crazy and run every still hunt section around, and cost me the biggest deer I've seen in BW, I was just a LITTLE pissed.


----------



## Kevin Stanfield (Nov 9, 2009)

And they wonder why their area keeps srinking


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't start this to bash dog hunters. I have went all season with not a problem. I have spoken with a few people that have hunted BW for many seasons and supposedly it's a known thing that the last day or the last weekend of the season up there, the dog hunters will purposely break the rules and run their dogs in all the still hunt sections. 

How in the world can FWC sit back and allow that to happen. All you had to do was drive around and see all the dog hunters boxing in the still hunt sections waiting for something to run out. They were not chasing their dogs that accidently ran into the wrong section. They were purposely running the still hunt sections.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I hunted in BW one time this season and had a dog run a doe by me and I was also miles away from any dog hunt area and it wasn't dog season...the people that live in and around there don't care, they just run their dogs like it's their own property.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Did you happen to call the FWC to report it?


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

I wouldn't have been happy either


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Did you happen to call the FWC to report it?


No cell service where I was hunting. If I have cell service, I am too close to civilization for my taste.:thumbup:


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

I am glad you did the right thing and just sat there like a good still hunter biting your lip as these morons ruined your hunt. Afterall, according to numerous threads on here that is what you are supposed to do as a stillhunter when some irresponsible buffoon violates your hunting priveleges as a law abiding responsible hunter on public land. I wonder how these same irresponsible dog hunters would feel if you slipped in on their party and shot the deer in front of their dogs. I wonder if they would be so forgiving. My guess is they would not be. It's funny how things happen when the table is turned. Fortunately for them it was public land!!


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Dog hunters*

The bad thing about most that do what you are complaining about. Don't even care about there dogs. It is the end of the season and they are not even going to round them up. They are not going to feed them all year. They will round them up some just before next season. That is cheaper than feeding them during the off season. And they wonder why people "HATE" dog hunting!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

nastukey said:


> I am glad you did the right thing and just sat there like a good still hunter biting your lip as these morons ruined your hunt. Afterall, according to numerous threads on here that is what you are supposed to do as a stillhunter when some irresponsible buffoon violates your hunting priveleges as a law abiding responsible hunter on public land. I wonder how these same irresponsible dog hunters would feel if you slipped in on their party and shot the deer in front of their dogs. I wonder if they would be so forgiving. My guess is they would not be. It's funny how things happen when the table is turned. Fortunately for them it was public land!!


Not really. I got out of the stand in the morning and drove down the forest road a little where I got a glimpse of one of their dogs. Parked my truck, got on top of my camper shell like a good dog hunter and waited for a little while to see what might come running by. I was going to make the best of the situation if I could since they had done ruined my morning hunt. Nothing came out though.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was hunting the dog section during archery a few years back with a buddy and had a dog coming running through. It was the second weekend of archery and we had a total of 13 bucks on us at one time! It was amazing! I had my pick from a few spikes 4s and 6s and a nice 8 and so did he. It was barely 4pm and they were all heading towards me about 70 yards out. I was shaking so bad because I've never seen that many bucks at one time! Then it happened... Here comes a dog blowing through the woods to our West about 150 yards ou and they all took off back to the thick. Talk about pissed off! I know I was in the dog section but wtf! It's like they rode by and saw our trucks and dropped a dog an hour later. Can't stand people like that.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> I was hunting the dog section during archery a few years back with a buddy and had a dog coming running through. It was the second weekend of archery and we had a total of 13 bucks on us at one time! It was amazing! I had my pick from a few spikes 4s and 6s and a nice 8 and so did he. It was barely 4pm and they were all heading towards me about 70 yards out. I was shaking so bad because I've never seen that many bucks at one time! Then it happened... Here comes a dog blowing through the woods to our West about 150 yards ou and they all took off back to the thick. Talk about pissed off! I know I was in the dog section but wtf! It's like they rode by and saw our trucks and dropped a dog an hour later. Can't stand people like that.


Not to derail but u wanna share that spot...?lol jk


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

TEM said:


> The bad thing about most that do what you are complaining about. Don't even care about there dogs. It is the end of the season and they are not even going to round them up. They are not going to feed them all year. They will round them up some just before next season. That is cheaper than feeding them during the off season. And they wonder why people "HATE" dog hunting!


:whistling:


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

As a dog hunter, you should report them. They are the reason we get looked upon the way we do. It's never too late to call and report them because chances are, they'll be back. There's enough FWC officers in Blackwater to stop it if they really wanted to. It's not hard to ride around and listen for the dogs then track them down.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Please report them. I would like to know the area you hunt since it was miles away from any dog area? On another note, most parties couldnt care less if you shot the deer in front of the dogs. Just help catch them if you shoot it. Lets just hope you werent the stillhunter that was up a tree off beaver creek in the dog section when the dogs got put in the section. Its funny how many people climb a tree in the dog area since we just ruin hunts. I remember a few years back when someone was up a tree in the dog section and we ran a big 8 across him and he killed it. Then proceeded to cuss us for ruining his hunt lol.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Not to derail but u wanna share that spot...?lol jk


Haha I hunted there a few more times and it never happened again. It was like and out of the body experience/every hunters dream/twilight zone kinda moment.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

People hate dog hunting because there aren't any hunting shows on TV about it to teach them. They've learned everything they know about hunting from Bill Jordan and Jackie *** Bushman. 
I love to hunt...period. Up a tree or on a dogbox ....makes no difference. Still hunt area ....dog hunt area in a tree either way.
It definitely sucks your deer got spooked. That's probably never happened before I'm sure. The only difference this time there's actually someone to point a finger at. You can't blast the wind ,dropping something, a creaky stand, no cover, overly cautious mallet head doe that picks you off at 50 yds, moving when you shouldn't, clearing your throat, all around bad luck......but .....those sorry rat bastard dog hunters! 
Hunt long enough and EVERYTHING is gonna go wrong at one time or another. These guys do give us a bad name though doing that crap. I don't hunt it BW by the way. You couldn't pay me to dog hunt there.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just for the record- I love dog hunting and think its the most fun I've ever had. It's a great break from still hunting. I just wish people would be more responsible.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

The local inbreds around there are the problem children. They believe they own it all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> The local inbreds around there are the problem children. They believe they own it all.


Fact.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Not really. I got out of the stand in the morning and drove down the forest road a little where I got a glimpse of one of their dogs. Parked my truck, got on top of my camper shell like a good dog hunter and waited for a little while to see what might come running by. I was going to make the best of the situation if I could since they had done ruined my morning hunt. Nothing came out though.


It dont have to be your dog running the deer to get a ticket for hunting with dogs in the still hunt area! You only have to be in the area, looking interested and holding a gun....you might want to re-think that!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



archer-1 said:


> Telum Pisces said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. I got out of the stand in the morning and drove down the forest road a little where I got a glimpse of one of their dogs. Parked my truck, got on top of my camper shell like a good dog hunter and waited for a little while to see what might come running by. I was going to make the best of the situation if I could since they had done ruined my morning hunt. Nothing came out though.
> ...


So if you're in the stand and you shoot a deer in front of some running dogs in the still hunt section, you think you'll get a ticket? That's a little far fetched. But wouldn't put it past someone.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're in the stand and you shoot a deer in front of some running dogs in the still hunt section, you think you'll get a ticket? That's a little far fetched. But wouldn't put it past someone.


It may or may not get thrown out, but yes the Man would try to write you one.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I had an old man running dogs right down the road from me the other day too. I stopped and talked to him, he said he was bird hunting. I wish they would shout it all down to dogs!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I wish they'd shut the whole forest down to hunting and make it a preserve for people to enjoy watching wildlife


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> I wish they'd shut the whole forest down to hunting and make it a preserve for people to enjoy watching wildlife


You and I both. Shut it all down. We can all sit and watch birds.


----------



## LocalSalt (Jan 2, 2013)

Telum Pisces said:


> So if you're in the stand and you shoot a deer in front of some running dogs in the still hunt section, you think you'll get a ticket? That's a little far fetched. But wouldn't put it past someone.


Its not uncommon on Eglin for a stander to be in a tree stand, we get a good amount of deer that way. Shooting a deer in front of dogs is dog hunting, period; at least thats the way I view it. 

I'll be the first to admit I dont know my way around blackwater, at all. I'd love to learn how to hunt it <w/o dogs> and over the past few weeks have been reading up on the rules out there, that "Quota" had me stumped for a few minutes. Anyway i believe the way the rules read you can small game hunt with dogs, in the still areas and be well within your rights as a hunter. I'm not saying a ¿squirell? dog is what you saw, but it could have been legal to have out there. Altough I'd think there is a height limit to keep the deer dogs out.

Pisces- Im not trying to start some crap, but I think that dog may have been legal to have.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

So if i'm in my stand and a dog runs a deer in front of me i'm supposed to let it go? I'll tell the judge yeah i was dog huning from my tree stand with my remote control dogs.


----------



## LocalSalt (Jan 2, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> So if i'm in my stand and a dog runs a deer in front of me i'm supposed to let it go? I'll tell the judge yeah i was dog huning from my tree stand with my remote control dogs.


Sounds alot like the same defense someone would use if they were illegally dog hunting in the stalk area. I can see it... "but your honor, I honestly don't know who's dogs those were, I was just in the right place at the right time." Same rule applies if you shot a deer near someones corn feeder on blackwater, sure you didn't know it was there; Now try and convence the GW of that. Just my two cents.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

TailRazor said:


> So if i'm in my stand and a dog runs a deer in front of me i'm supposed to let it go? I'll tell the judge yeah i was dog huning from my tree stand with my remote control dogs.


even if it was the the most ignorant, spiteful warden out there, how in the world would he ever know or be able to prove that you shot a deer in front of dogs? are the dog hunters whose dogs ran into a closed-to-dog unit gonna call the law down there? negative.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Travis12Allen said:


> You and I both. Shut it all down. We can all sit and watch birds.


 X2 I'm all for the bird watching too. Shame on that older gentleman letting his dogs do what they were bred to do. He was probably hunting before u were even thought of. Some of y'all whine too much. Be glad u have a place to hunt and quit griping. Next time u have a problem call 9 whine whine.:thumbsup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> X2 I'm all for the bird watching too. Shame on that older gentleman letting his dogs do what they were bred to do. He was probably hunting before u were even thought of. Some of y'all whine too much. Be glad u have a place to hunt and quit griping. Next time u have a problem call 9 whine whine.:thumbsup:


error. had a long reply but decided to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Travis12Allen said:
> 
> 
> > You and I both. Shut it all down. We can all sit and watch birds.
> ...


Kinda my point....lol


----------



## zkd22 (Oct 9, 2012)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> X2 I'm all for the bird watching too. Shame on that older gentleman letting his dogs do what they were bred to do. He was probably hunting before u were even thought of. Some of y'all whine too much. Be glad u have a place to hunt and quit griping. Next time u have a problem call 9 whine whine.:thumbsup:


 Gay...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



zkd22 said:


> WACKEM&STACKEM! said:
> 
> 
> > X2 I'm all for the bird watching too. Shame on that older gentleman letting his dogs do what they were bred to do. He was probably hunting before u were even thought of. Some of y'all whine too much. Be glad u have a place to hunt and quit griping. Next time u have a problem call 9 whine whine.:thumbsup:
> ...


Congratulations for coming out. Not the to best venue for it...butt...to each his own I guess


----------

